# msnikkistar: 33G Rimless - Blue Tiger Haven (4/26: Photo Update)



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

:drool: I can't wait to get mine on Friday. The dimensions seem so awesome. Looks like the one you got is brand new. I'm looking forward to seeing some progress in this journal


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

Rimless, 18'' tall, 18'' wide..its time to start a Riparium.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

CL said:


> :drool: I can't wait to get mine on Friday. The dimensions seem so awesome. Looks like the one you got is brand new. I'm looking forward to seeing some progress in this journal


It is new  They were having a deal for a bunch of tanks, but it's one of those once a year type of thing. They had the 48 ones too for $240 flat too. =X


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

shrimpo said:


> Rimless, 18'' tall, 18'' wide..its time to start a Riparium.


25"x18"x18" :bounce::bounce:


----------



## defiant (Dec 1, 2009)

try looking into using shou stones. they have character and from what i experienced, they don't alter the ph and gh. the only thing is that its hard to get large pieces...well for me it was. good luck this is going to look like an interesting setup. I look forward to seeing it progress.


oh by the way i was wondering. does the glass flex when you push or pull on it? that the only problem ive been seeing with my mr aqua tanks.


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

msnikkistar said:


> 25"x18"x18" :bounce::bounce:


I knew the dimensions, i just want to point that the size is perfect for a Riparium, plus its a rimless. the plants will look even better.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

defiant said:


> oh by the way i was wondering. does the glass flex when you push or pull on it? that the only problem ive been seeing with my mr aqua tanks.


What size tanks do you have?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

defiant said:


> try looking into using shou stones. they have character and from what i experienced, they don't alter the ph and gh. the only thing is that its hard to get large pieces...well for me it was. good luck this is going to look like an interesting setup. I look forward to seeing it progress.
> 
> 
> oh by the way i was wondering. does the glass flex when you push or pull on it? that the only problem ive been seeing with my mr aqua tanks.


From what my friend Dias said (he has a 55 gallon piranha tank and went with my best friend to carry it as she is 7 months pregnant), he felt minimal flexing if any at all on all for sides.

I don't really like the crater look of the shou stone. Unless it isn't as defined as what I see in pictures. Not sure what it would look like in a mountainscape. Time to google.


Ah shrimpo, I see. But I like shrimp tanks, and I don't want to deal with misting lol.


By the way, anyone know how much substrate I will probably need for this tank?


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I really like that tank, it's got great proportions. I'd be wary of the UG carpet, sometimes they can be a bear to maintain. They tend to lift upon you, well me anyways. I saw a tank at Nature Aquarium in Santa Monica last week that had a very closely cropped glosso carpet. It looked really nice. Can't wait to see your tank progress.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice hand sketching skilz.

That really would be a perfect shape for a riparium.

Can't you find cool rocks up in the mountains there in CA?


----------



## defiant (Dec 1, 2009)

msnikkistar said:


> From what my friend Dias said (he has a 55 gallon piranha tank and went with my best friend to carry it as she is 7 months pregnant), he felt minimal flexing if any at all on all for sides.
> 
> I don't really like the crater look of the shou stone. Unless it isn't as defined as what I see in pictures. Not sure what it would look like in a mountainscape. Time to google.
> 
> ...


my 90 p took 3 large bags of ada amazonia II but thats with a really high mountain slope without the use of any styrofoam. I'm guessing you would need about 2 and a half bags depending on how big you gonna make your rock mountain.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> Nice hand sketching skilz.
> 
> That really would be a perfect shape for a riparium.
> 
> Can't you find cool rocks up in the mountains there in CA?


Thanks  My all of 5 minute sketch. lol

NO RIPARIUM FOR ME!!! YOU GUYS STOP IT! lol SHRIMP TANKZ ONLYZZZZZZZ!


I was actually going to go down to the creek that is like 4 houses down from me tomorrow, and go see if I could find rocks I liked before looking into the other stones. If I find any I like, I will post pictures to get people's opinions.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

But, but shrimps like ripariums, and with the right selection of plants there is no misting involved. My first Riparium setup was 100% mist free.

Craig


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Not you too Craig!!!!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

msnikkistar said:


> Not you too Craig!!!!


:icon_mrgr  :hihi: :icon_cool   :flick:


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Did anybody mention you should do a riparium? :hihi:


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I am going to kill you all.


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

:icon_eek: I didn't do it.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

msnikkistar said:


> I am going to kill you all.


But what if we like the abuse. :icon_mrgr


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Craigthor said:


> But what if we like the abuse. :icon_mrgr


----------



## rushr (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm loving the tree moss idea. I've seen some done in the international contests but it'll be cool to see it progress from sapling to full tree... sorry couldn't resist the bad tree simile teehee


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I never said you should make it into a riparium. I just noticed that the tank is a perfect size, shape and design for an open-top riparium setup.


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

Forget a riparium! Do what you want to do!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> I never said you should make it into a riparium. I just noticed that the tank is a perfect size, shape and design for an open-top riparium setup.


LOL, I know. Everyone is pushing me towards a riparium though lol.


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

*asdf*

I'm mostly interested in the mcdonald's happy meal cup.

I want a bacon cheese biscuit right now


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> I am going to kill you all.


but if you do that then who's going to comment on your thread?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

i dunno man, i think a riparium that looks as good as it's aquarium counterpart would be a lot harder........


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Riparium riparium riparium!!!!*


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Aquarium!!!!! Aquarium!!!!! Aquarium!!!!!


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

Haha, do what'll make you happy. (& your shrimpz :icon_mrgr)


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is another idea.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

No riparium for you guys. Only a aquarium. NAH!

Although I may buy some plants that can grow out of the tank, we will see. But it may conflict with the "mountain" I have in my head.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> Here is another idea.


I was drinking soda when I saw this, and it came out of my nose.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> Here is another idea.


 
So if we stick msnikkistar star in a tank do we get to call her a mermaid. :icon_redf


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

More pics?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Update: 7/22

My scape is almost complete. I have yet to decide if I will keep the Manzanita tree or what. I may just end up breaking it down.










I am also going to be adding the fissidens in my 20G that I am breaking down to spots on my "mountain". I just need to go buy some super glue for it.


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

awesome, love your rockwork!


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

The rocks look great! One vote for ditching the moss tree, I hate moss trees..


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Yea, I am leaning towards getting rid of it. I just love my damn sub tree. But I have to get rid of my 20G per my husband. And it wouldn't fit in my 30-C I got.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

if you keep the tree, move it forwards. Keeping it even with the mountain ruins the awesome scope you've created with the rockwork. Bringing it forward, might actually enhance it instead.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Yea, and that slope was a PITA to make. lol


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

looks good so far. Only negative comment is that the substrate blends with the rock.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

The Rock is actually black, its dust from the substrate that is all over it.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Without the tree










So what do you guys think?


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

I love moss trees but the scale seems off with it. Maybe if it were smaller? I wish I had your eye.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

o, now it looks nice! Your so lucky now, all you have is rimless tanks. =D


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

i like it a lot better w/o the tree. there's also something that i don't like about those two rocks.

what are you using as your carpet? (sorry if you already mentioned it.)

i can't wait to watch this tank fill in!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

UG is on the bottom, and HC is in the "mountain area" The front rocks will eventually have UG over those.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I love UG tanks! Im jsut curious why you didnt do DSM with UG, I'm doing it in my 37 and im happy so far. :fish:


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Dsm?


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

msnikkistar said:


> Dsm?


 dry start method?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Ah, if that is what he means.

The reason I was unable to do that, is my husband is rather anxious for me to get rid of my 20g, and in order for me to expedite it, I couldn't do a dry start method. I had to get the 33 ready for my BTs as soon as possible.

 Darn non-aquarium people!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

*7/30/2010: Update*

All of the soot has finally cleared off the rock so you can tell what the rock actually looks like.


















Add just for fun. NOM NOM NOM NOM! SPINACH!


----------



## slicebo123 (Jan 4, 2010)

i like the scape. definitely better w/o the tree. it conflicted too much w/ the mountain you made. hey so i have rcs too. are there any specific health benefits to feeding them fresh veggies? mine just live off of algae, alg wafers, and falling fish food. perhaps it brightens their color?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

The spinach is a natural source of calcium also too much protein in a shrimps diet can be bad. I have noticed that they seem to breed more, and are overall happier with the introduction of fresh boiled veggies.

And for my shrimp, its like crack. They will swamp the leaves and strip it clean in about an hour.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Just a small update this time.

The UG is starting to carpet as well as the HC in the upper areas. My shrimp have sprung back to life after the pesticide scare. Unfortunately, I lost a total of 2 Amanos, 7 RCS, and 5 BTOEs in total. My apartment complex is going to issue a credit towards my rent in September the amount of $360 for the loss. Guess that's okay.

But otherwise, everything is going good now.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

*Argggggggg! Algae attacks! (Picture Intense)*

8/23/10:

I have a staghorn or some type of algae outbreak from not enough co2, and too much light. The too much light comes into play because, unbeknown to me, my timer had been pushed in, and one of my lights was coming on from 3am to 6:30am, giving me an additional 3 1/2 hours of photo-period. I normally only run about 7 1/2 hours due to using DIY co2. The results, algae has blossomed.

Algae:


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Much better without the tree. good luck with the algae. Its still not too bad so you'll hopefully get rid of it soon.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Tank looks awesome! Love the mountain. I liked the tree too but the scale was off a bit. 
How did you attach fissidens to rock?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Superglue is your friend. lol


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh, and here are some teaser photos of my soon to be 30C inhabitants.


----------



## leo1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

Great lookin tank and some very nice lookin shrimp.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

msnikkistar said:


> Superglue is your friend. lol



I tried superglue some fissidens to the rock and they looking like they doing well but it's such a messy job and looks so messy when I do it, I literally have a big bald crusty spot in the middle LOL Any tips on making it look neat


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Superglue is fish/shrimp safe? I didn't know that, I love superglue! And superglueing your fingers together, hehe.

Great shrimp! Those gotta be expensive, huh? SSS grade or mosura right?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, the mosuras are expensive. About $25-$50 per depending on what you want.

The best way I superglue is actually putting it on the rock or whatever surface you are gluing to first, and then placing the fissidens on it. I tend to map out the area first with some fissidens, and then once I figure it out, I put it on. 

Also, here's a little hint, if you glue the fissidens down to a piece of screening first, it will be easier for you to glue on the rock/wood.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

msnikkistar said:


> Yes, the mosuras are expensive. About $25-$50 per depending on what you want.
> 
> The best way I superglue is actually putting it on the rock or whatever surface you are gluing to first, and then placing the fissidens on it. I tend to map out the area first with some fissidens, and then once I figure it out, I put it on.
> 
> Also, here's a little hint, if you glue the fissidens down to a piece of screening first, it will be easier for you to glue on the rock/wood.


Thanks! I have some more fissidens to glue, hopefully with your tip this time I will make them look less messy


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Superglue is fish/shrimp safe? I didn't know that, I love superglue! And superglueing your fingers together, hehe.
> 
> Great shrimp! Those gotta be expensive, huh? SSS grade or mosura right?


superglue is aquarium safe, it is used alot in reef tanks. it is easier to use the gel type superglue if you are gonna use it


----------



## kifeter (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow, I love how the tank is filling in.. Those shrimp are Awesome!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

*steals shrimp*  im currently making a shrimp tank at the moment it's replacing my 10g iwagumi. l might have to get some shrimpies from you


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Which ones? 

I got these guys and some SSS+ Mosura CRS in my ADA 30C now. MUAHAHAHA lol


----------



## colombian4lyf (Aug 26, 2005)

Beautiful tank and shrimp. I can't wait to get started on another after my vacation. 
Question, which superglue are you referring to? The original with the green label?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

msnikkistar said:


> Which ones?
> 
> I got these guys and some SSS+ Mosura CRS in my ADA 30C now. MUAHAHAHA lol


Your tank looks great. The mountain is fabulous. What are you planning on the right side and do you have a journal for the CRS tank?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I am not sure what I am doing on the right side to be honest. I wanted to do some "bushes", but that is still up in the air for me.

And yes, my CRS journal is in my signature.


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

crazy i just drew up a mountain look kinda like that last night it looks great. where did u get the rocks those are awesome?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Got them from ADG, they are referred to as Black Coastal Rock.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

msnikkistar said:


> I am not sure what I am doing on the right side to be honest. I wanted to do some "bushes", but that is still up in the air for me.
> 
> And yes, my CRS journal is in my signature.


Wow, I couldnt detract my eyes from the tiger banner!

Your food went out yesterday. 

mosura excel, shirakura minima breeder, microorganisms, hbh crab bites, earthworm flakes and some of reins shrimpy biscuits!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Yours is going out today.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Any picture updates??


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Will do some right now for you guys. lol


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Photo Update: 09/29/10










HC and UG are finally growing in and carpeting.

Also, I now have pressurized co2 on this bad boy 

I broke up the flame moss on manzy in my 30C, and added some of it to this tank to do some accents. Also added some crypt wentii red


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Lookin good! roud:


----------



## Casie (Jun 8, 2010)

This tank is gonna be a stunner! :icon_bigg


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice tank. I like the mosses on the rocks.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

what floaters are in this tank?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I am pretty sure it is Salvinia minima. But to be precise, I am not sure, but it is some form of Salvinia.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> I am pretty sure it is Salvinia minima. But to be precise, I am not sure, but it is some form of Salvinia.


Erm... It looks like Frogbit in the pictures Nikki 

I love the "mountain". Looks very cool. I want some of those rocks. I'm curious to see how the crypt works out, it seems to mess up the scale right now, but could turn into a neat little jungle look...


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Not frogbit  I took it all out.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

The horizontal roots are too long for frogbit.

Stunning tank!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Whatever it is, I like it better then the frogbit. I was having issues with 8-10 inch long frogbit roots getting tangled into all kinds of stuff in my tank. Was a headache. lol


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> Whatever it is, I like it better then the frogbit. I was having issues with 8-10 inch long frogbit roots getting tangled into all kinds of stuff in my tank. Was a headache. lol


Agreed. That & Water Lettuce, I started trimming the roots:icon_lol:


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

What tank do you have the azolla in? Can you bring me some at the SAPS meeting. I'll bring all the stuff I have for you if you go.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I actually have replacement azolla coming in. I took all of the azolla out of the 30C because of a hydra problem that I think came in with it...

If the replacement azolla comes in on time, I will bring you some. Do you need some crypts? I have that. Or a 3000PSI needle valve?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

*Update: 10/07/10*

I finally finished the right side. Got some nice plants at the SAPS meeting on Tuesday.
I also added a little sand to help with carpeting in areas that are lacking growing. I figured the thin layer of sand would be easier for the HC to grow in.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow, you got quite the bit of surface plants... Looks good though! Can't wait for it to fill in....


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

msnikkistar said:


> I finally finished the right side. Got some nice plants at the SAPS meeting on Tuesday.
> I also added a little sand to help with carpeting in areas that are lacking growing. I figured the thin layer of sand would be easier for the HC to grow in.


I recognize that massive blyxa. tank looks good! It was nice meeting you in person


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's looking great Nicole!


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Very nice - I love the look of the small bunches of plants scattered across the mountain scape. I LOVE the flame moss, too. That stuff just looks so cool.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Very nice setup. All these shrimp tanks... I'm totally considering doing this with a 38 gal that is sitting in my room with nothing in it. Used it as an angelfish breeding tank and now its just running with nothing in it... not even substrate.

Where is the best place to get shrimp? None of my LFS seem to carry them.

J


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Check the SnS here. Tons of people sell shrimp there.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking awesome Nikki 

I'm afraid the mountain is losing it's "massive" look though... 
I think the Blyxa & Crypt are causing this.
Personally I would keep the plants in this tank limited to the smallest in order to preserve the mountain. Just my humble opinion though, it's not my tank after all. 
I'm thinking the reason you have them is to hide equipment?

Awesome mod on the Koralia btw :hihi: Looks like the same paint strainer from Lowes that I use.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

dirtyhermit said:


> Looking awesome Nikki
> 
> I'm afraid the mountain is losing it's "massive" look though...
> I think the Blyxa & Crypt are causing this.
> ...



The swap and shop section of this site.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

bsmith said:


> The swap and shop section of this site.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Still lookig good Nikki! Is the azolla I sent you the replacement or was it the stuff that had hydra? If its the good stuff I have a TON of it and can ship as much as you want for the cost of shipping. Or anyone for that matter.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

dirtyhermit said:


> Looking awesome Nikki
> 
> I'm afraid the mountain is losing it's "massive" look though...
> I think the Blyxa & Crypt are causing this.
> ...





dirtyhermit said:


>


Myrespinsevwas ment for ecuacura.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

chad320 said:


> Still lookig good Nikki! Is the azolla I sent you the replacement or was it the stuff that had hydra? If its the good stuff I have a TON of it and can ship as much as you want for the cost of shipping. Or anyone for that matter.


It was replacement chad  I had to take out all the azolla I got previously, so I had no azolla left after that. Then you gave me some and now I do again!

It's doing great in my 30C


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Well thats good news! I was a little nervous about ROAKing you some crappy plants and potentially wrecking your tank. Ive never had any problems myself but "things" happen. Glad it worked for you!!!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Chad ~ Do you have any azolla left? I still have that piece of manzy I need to send you. Sorry for lagging. I just got back from a week in Cabo if that makes any difference. I'll get it out to you this week. I'll still pay you for the azolla. Let me know.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Awesome looking scape! Awesome rock work. May I ask what soil you are using and what the parameters are? Mainly wondering what your pH and temperature are and what you dose the plants with. Thanks! Inspiration for my planted shrimp tank right now.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Nikki! I don't see this anywhere on this thread, but can you post all your equipment setup??? lights? filtration? co2? temperature? substrate? the whole works? etc?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

*11/10/10*

Please excuse the breeder net. My Mosuras are living in it for now until my custom tank evens out. Should be only a few more days now.
10/09/10:









11/10/10:








Growth exploded after moving to pressurized


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

sampster5000 said:


> Awesome looking scape! Awesome rock work. May I ask what soil you are using and what the parameters are? Mainly wondering what your pH and temperature are and what you dose the plants with. Thanks! Inspiration for my planted shrimp tank right now.


I am using a combo of Azoo's plant bed and seachem's flourite.

My parameters are as follows
gH: 2
kH: 1.5
pH: 6.7
Temp: 70 - 72F

I dose with RootMedic's root tabs and liquid ferts 


chris.rivera3 said:


> Hey Nikki! I don't see this anywhere on this thread, but can you post all your equipment setup??? lights? filtration? co2? temperature? substrate? the whole works? etc?


I am running a eheim 2213 on this tank. My lighting is a 2x65W Catalina Lighthouse fixture. I have a pressurized paintball co2 system that is diffused with a mini elite. I have a koralia Nano to have more movement.


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice layout, The new pressurized CO2 helped a bunch!


----------



## leo1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

Very very nice tank!!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow big difference! I didn't even think UG would do that great in fluorite given its larger size. Yeah you do need some red in there! Where are all the little babies? Did your shrimp berry up yet?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I wish I had a decent camera. Looks great!


----------



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

Noob question: what is UG?

thanks
jim


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Wow big difference! I didn't even think UG would do that great in fluorite given its larger size. Yeah you do need some red in there! Where are all the little babies? Did your shrimp berry up yet?


The babies hide in the mountains


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

*11/20: CPDs added!*


----------



## Cuchulainn (Nov 2, 2010)

That second picture U just posted is intense!


----------



## tdouglass25 (Sep 20, 2010)

I was planning something like this for my 5.5 gallon when I stumbled upon this thread. I would use the tank as a RCS colony and guppy fry grow-out tank.

Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

It has been nearly a month. I think you are obligated to give us an update lol. I want to see shrimp babiessss


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Congrats on getting ug to grow so well, what do you have over the tank in terms of light?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Huy! Pushy!!!!!

I will try and update all my journals tomorrow. lol I had a bit of a stagshorn outburst that I finally got under control. Removed all my HC (because I am getting a lot more erios, and need more areas to plant it). I also just recently added an additional 50 BTOE's to this tank on top of what I had. Will be adding more in the near future as well. This tank seems to be an bottomless pit, when it comes to the BTOE. It is too big, and has too much cover to see the "horde" I want.


My lighting is a 2x65 watt (6700K/9375K) Catalina PC Lighthouse fixture.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Haha that's the spirit getting rid of your foreground in favor of erios. I planted Erios in the middle of my UG because I don't have the heart to get rid of it haha. 

Good lordy. How much $ are you spending on all these tigers? Why not just wait for them to get nasty in the bushes and pop out babies?

Maybe you can get black orange eyed tigers from Germany while you're at it. Those are crazy!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Nah, I am over the black tigers. Well because I am getting BKK soon. lol

I just recently got 2 more erios that, I believe, I am the only person in the US with, from my supplier 

I actually traded 6 cardinals for 30 blonde btoes, then the 20 blue btoe I got for 127 shipped to me  And I don't like waiting, well because, I am impatient.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Ohhhh you're going to need more tanks for those shrimpies! 

Make sure to sell me some of those erios when you split them!

GOD that's a really good deal on the shrimp! Hell for that price I wouldn't wait either.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

It's gonna be awhile before they are big enough to split. I am baby-sitting them like no tomorrow. lol


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

*1/9: New erios additions*

So for those who don't know, I have recently started releasing a few types of erios for sale. In the interim, my supplier has been/will be sending me some erios to see how they do in regards to shipping.

*Eriocaulon sp. Amami * - I believe I am the first and only person in the States with this erios.

















*Eriocaulon sp. China*









Also, I had a nasty BBA break out recently due to a deceased otto. Ugh
So I did a 2 day black out, and my R. Butterfly turned green  But it is picking up again.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Best thing foe BBA Ime is to turn off the filters and spray the BBA directly with excel. With what's in your tanks I would use the recommended dose but in tanks with less fragile fauna I usually use twice the dose. Keep the filters off for an hour or a bit more. If you do it three times every day or every other the BBA will be pink or purple then turn gray then white and will be done with.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I've been spraying it with some hydrogen peroxide. Seems to be doing the trick so far.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Dang!!! Your ug has grown alot! Lmk if you plan on selling any whenever you trim it. Lol


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

ddtran46 said:


> Dang!!! Your ug has grown alot! Lmk if you plan on selling any whenever you trim it. Lol



Hahaha
I just sold off a trim, but will let you know


----------



## SHMaRiM (Apr 21, 2010)

Stop hogging the blue tigers and sell me some already!!!


----------



## fargokid (Sep 1, 2010)

im with 20gnoob... when there are some extras im sure you have many interested but keep me in mind


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

How is the Butterfly doing?


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi, great looking tank!

Can you tell me how you trim your UG? I have some, (waiting for it to grow in) and I have searched a lot without clear answers. What I really want to know, is can you just trim it to the desired height (as low as an inch or so) like a grass lawn? And how often? Thanks a lot!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

It's been about 4 months since I last updated this, so I thought it was time to give you guys a picture of what has all happened.

I removed all of the UG and gave it out to friends for free, and replaced the carpet with erios and downoi.  I also have a complete 2.5lb co2 system in it as well. No more paintball for Nikki.

I also let the moss completely take over all the rocks since I thought it was pretty. Let me know what you guys think of it.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Woah! Your Flame Moss has grown so much! I really love that stuff. I have a small clump, and want to do pretty much exactly what you did with it, (put it along the back of the tank).. Hope it does as well.
I like the other moss, but if it were I, I'd trim it back so you can see some of the rocks at least (that's just my personal taste.. I like to see some hardscape in there). 

Your Erios are so perfect! Do you use RO water? I had a Trithuria (similar demands to Erio) and it melted on me  
I just got a couple of small pieces of Downoi too.. I love that plant! It reminds me of back home (Australia). We have these ferns called "Bird Nest Ferns) that grow in our rainforests, that look exactly like giant dry land Downoi.
Thanks for posting the updated pics.. tank looks amazing.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I use 100% tap, no RO


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Lovin the look of the flame moss in the back Nikki!

J


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> I use 100% tap, no RO


Wow. I didn't know that was possible. It gives me hope..


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

It all depends on your tap, mine happens to be JUST right. lol


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

msnikkistar said:


> I use 100% tap, no RO


Ant I use 100% R/O how funny! I started adding some Gh booster every week or so just to help the plants out. The shrimp are loving it!:icon_smil


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> It all depends on your tap, mine happens to be JUST right. lol


Oh, very true. I'll have to get mine tested. Thx 

PS. First CBS berries today!   Posting pic on my thread now.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

My tap happens to be a lovely 69 TDS out of the tap and a pH of 7.4. It's so nice.... I dont ever want to move. lol


----------



## jahmic (Jan 30, 2011)

That scape looks great! The flame moss across the back seems to add a lot of depth...loving it. roud:


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

nikki,

WOW.

your tank is a reflection of yourself: AMAZING.

i hope you remember me 

also!

how did you get UG to blanket your tank so well??!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Do you use ferts on this tank?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

albirdy said:


> nikki,
> 
> WOW.
> 
> ...


Hey Albert 

I don't know really, it just did. lol



shrimpnmoss said:


> Do you use ferts on this tank?


Yes I do. I use both RM's root tabs and liquid ferts. Does wonders for me.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> Hey Albert
> 
> I don't know really, it just did. lol
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried Osmocote Plus, (just use tweezers and push the little yellow pieces under specific plants? I'm still unsure of whether that would be safe for shrimp.. ?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Nope, I haven't. I am pretty biased towards RM to be honest. Tested and verified its shrimp safe. lol


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Amazing tank Nikki!


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

I see. Thanks Nikki. 

What's your co2 read like?

No excel or anything, right?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I do 1.5 bps for my co2 (ignore the drop checker, I haven't changed the liquid for at least 3 months lol).

No excel, just co2 and ferts and 9.25 hours of light.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow that's so lush! I think I might get orange eyed tigers one day. They look like zombie shrimp!!! 

Do you have any fish in there or is that all off-limits swimming space?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I have CPD's, otos, pgymy cories, and zebra otos in this tank


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Do you run any of your tanks UGF Asian style? What differences have you seen with a UGF vs regular filter set up for shrimps. Sorry to get off topic. I've noticed that most of the tanks that you've posted do not run UGF.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Nope. I don't do UGF and there are a lot of breeders that do not go that way to be honest.

I have done mattenfilters and I do like those.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> 9.25 hours of light.


9.25? hehehe That's very precise. Did you come to that amount of time just from balancing algae/plant growth etc? Does 15 minutes make a difference? I'm really very new at all of this still.. It seems the more I learn, the more there is I don't know!

Sorry for all the questions Nikki.. a wise person once told me that if I want to be the best at something, I should study the best!


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

How is the silicone job/leveling job. I have heard that Mr. Aqua is not always the best. The silicone is messy and the edges aren't flush. I have waited 5 months for the gla tank and I am getting bored, so that is why I am asking. Great tank!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

ADA said:


> 9.25? hehehe That's very precise. Did you come to that amount of time just from balancing algae/plant growth etc? Does 15 minutes make a difference? I'm really very new at all of this still.. It seems the more I learn, the more there is I don't know!
> 
> Sorry for all the questions Nikki.. a wise person once told me that if I want to be the best at something, I should study the best!


Nope no reason. Only reason I have is because I pushed another couple of the prongs down and was too lazy to pull it back up LMAO.



karatekid14 said:


> How is the silicone job/leveling job. I have heard that Mr. Aqua is not always the best. The silicone is messy and the edges aren't flush. I have waited 5 months for the gla tank and I am getting bored, so that is why I am asking. Great tank!


It all depends on what you get. Mine has no issues with the silicone or the level, but there are bad ones out there.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

One reason I could think of to NOT do UGF is that maybe baby shrimp could get stuck under the substrate and it would be a pain to get them out. Just a guess though. 

Excel is about as toxic to shrimp as it gets IMO. Even at recommend dosage I would be scared.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Industrial cleaner = No. lol


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

No more excel for my shrimp tanks. *hangs head in shame*....sorry plants...


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

Couple of questions Nikki:

1) how many #'s of substrate and how many #'s of rock did you use? considering something similar.

2) What did you attach your flame moss to? 

3) I heard rumors that UG isn't a true aquatic plant and that MOST people fail after 6 months or so. what do you think? I've been growing emersed for 5 months now and I would hate to watch it die after 6 months...

Thank You,
Tony


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

That moss is perfect. Looks great


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> No more excel for my shrimp tanks. *hangs head in shame*....sorry plants...


I just started dosing excel in my crs tank.. last resort. NOTHING is working on this algae problem of mine. I'm tentatively optimistic, so far my shrimp seem okay and the algae is melting/disappearing.. I hate the risk though. Will stop as soon as the algae clears up.

Nikki, I know you said you don't dose excel, but do you have any experience doing it in the past?


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

msnikkistar said:


>


Sorry for quoting but what are the plants in the foreground and the plant that is surrounded but moss?
Are ADA ferts good to use on a shrimp tank?

Your tank looks great.
Wish I could get your shrimp out here.


----------

